# FET- Does it take longer to get BFP?



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya

I have read somewhere that it can take up to 3 weeks with a FET to get a positive result. Is this true? I can not remember where I have read this and it is driving me crazy. Can anyone give me some info

Love Emma xxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Emma

It only took the usual 2week wait with each of my FET to get my results.  It was no different than a full cycle.

Good Luck



Wendy x


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Emma - I got BFP after 10 days after ET with a frozen cycle..this time I had ET on Monday and will test on 17th which is 11days so no it does not take longer,good luck on 13th with testing thinking of you, let us know...
Penny


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya Guys, thanks for clearing this up with me. I kinda thought it wouldn't be any different to a fresh cycle but I knew that if I got a bfn on tuesday I would of convinced myself that there was still a chance I could get a bfp later.

Congratulations on your bfp's and good luck for the 17th Penny. Will be thinking of you

Love Emma xxx


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

OK Emma  glad to help, sadly my FET +ve was lost a 8.5weeks but it did work and thanks for your best wishes for the 17th, you're very kind, take care and maybe see you around the boards, just be kind to yourself and keep talking with DP and you'll be ok xxxx  
Penny


----------

